# Interesting Article - Can Antibiotics Cure Hashi's?



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

http://sarah-tomley.suite101.com/can-antibiotics-cure-hashimotos-disease-a101506

Interesting article about how Yersinia enterocolitica may be linked to Hashi's in some folks. I think "cure" is a strong word, but wonder if there is something to using antibiotics to eliminate the bacteria from the gut. Especially since the gut is an important player with regards to the thyroid.

CDC Info

Thoughts?


----------



## MamaCrystal (Oct 10, 2011)

This is VERY insteresting, especially since I've had chronic right-sided pelvic pain (symptom of Yersinia) for 5 years and was just diagnosed with Hashi's.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

bigfoot said:


> http://sarah-tomley.suite101.com/can-antibiotics-cure-hashimotos-disease-a101506
> 
> Interesting article about how Yersinia enterocolitica may be linked to Hashi's in some folks. I think "cure" is a strong word, but wonder if there is something to using antibiotics to eliminate the bacteria from the gut. Especially since the gut is an important player with regards to the thyroid.
> 
> ...


The way I understand the article is there is a cure for Yersinia via antibiotic but......................

Can I Be Cured of Hashimoto's by Antibiotics?
There is no recognized cure for Hashimoto's disease, although the drug Levothyroxine does slow down the disease, decreasing the size of any goitre and lowering antibodies - thereby lowering the level of autoimmune attack on the body.

Read more at Suite101: Can Antibiotics Cure Hashimoto's Disease?: Possible Bacterial Causes of Hashimoto's Thyroidism | Suite101.com http://sarah-tomley.suite101.com/can-antibiotics-cure-hashimotos-disease-a101506#ixzz1afZsSJzp

Hashi's is genetically predisposed and yes; Yersinia can trigger it.

I submit the above opinion in a humble manner!!


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Yeah, the article's mention of right-sided pain was something that caught my eye, too. I noticed it about six months ago right around when I started feeling awful. I chalked it up to gas or an upset stomach, but it was a pretty sharp pain. It faded on and off over the subsequent weeks. Interestingly, I've mentioned it to a couple of doctors I have seen since, but nobody thought it was anything remarkable.

Just for giggles, I may ask about it next time I am in the doc's office.


----------



## Islandgirl (Aug 27, 2011)

I get that pain too. I always thought it was my gall bladder. Thanks for posting information about this Marshall's Protocol. Very interesting. I've always felt sicker in the summer and felt it had to do with extra sunlight. Soon as fall comes and the days grow shorter, I feel better. And I used to love the sun.


----------

